# eas | e90 M3 ZCP Build (Akrapovic Evolution, AiB, B&G Springs, MS Spacers)



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share some pictures from recent build performed at EAS.

*Items installed:*
Akrapovic Evolution Titanium Exhaust 
Akrapovic Delete-R
Alpine White Painted Reflectors
Angel iBright V3.0
B&G Springs
BMW Performance Gloss Black Kidney Grills, Gills, and Hood Vents
Macht Schnell Competition Wheel Spacers (18mm Front, 12mm Rear)
Powdercoated ZCP Wheels
Video Source Module (VSM) w/ Reverse License Plate Camera

Here's how much a 2011 e90 M3 ZCP can change in a matter of half a day:

*BMW Performance Parts & Painted Reflectors:*
















*Akrapovic Evolution Full Titanium system installation:*





















*B&G Springs installation:*











*
Macht Schnell Spacers installed:*










It's amazing how a few modifications can really transform a car, and this e90 M3 has very tasteful modifications.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Very clean, nicely done!


----------

